
Researchers present Iron Man-like robot with flying abilities - baryar
http://modrenscienc.blogspot.com/2017/09/researchers-present-iron-man-like-robot.html
======
basicplus2
Like this iron man suit?

[https://hothardware.com/news/gravity-is-developing-a-real-
ir...](https://hothardware.com/news/gravity-is-developing-a-real-iron-man-jet-
pack-suit)

